# Some of Paris



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

A little tour in southeastern Paris on a beautiful winter afternoon :

XIIIth arrondissement :

























































































































































































































XIIth arrondissement :


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, 0 replies and 105 views, this thread belongs to the Guiness Book of Records ! :carrot:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

et la butte aux cailles? et la cité florale? la pitié? et les gobelins?

more!!! :banana: :banana: :banana2: oke: :nocrook: :colgate:


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

I knew the 13th district around the China town has several tall apartment buildings but I did not know it had some of the charming-looking homes. Some of those are "un-Parisly" colorful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics [email protected] :cheers: kay:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. 

@ Martounet : I couldn't see all the XIIIe in three hours, and wanted to show not typically parisian things, like the great alignements of the Pitié-Salpêtrière hospital. Maybe another time...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

The opera house :



















Quite different, Canal de Saint-Denis, view towards the XIXe arrondissement :



















Some commies + Tour de la Villette :










Suburbs don't have the monopoly of difficult districts, this is one of the roughest estates in Paris municipality, there were some serious gang violence problems here back in 2008 :










Some redevelopments are happening on this wharf :










La Villette/Cité des Sciences et de l'Industrie :










Some old warehouses...



















Rue de Cambrai :


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

I like most of those lower older buildings. Those highrises are so awful. hno:


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

nice winter pic's


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks, realistic & quite unexpected views from areas where tourists rarely go.
David


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Pics taken in the southern inner suburbs.

Villejuif :


































































Cachan :
















































Bagneux, southern 92 king of "cités" :












Gentilly :












Arcueil :

The commieblock will be replaced by a dull glass box or something...


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

I agree that the red commies block has a charm and the new buildings of la Vache Noir (excepted the commercial center) are quite dull.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

In the XXth arrondissement (eastern Paris) :


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Martoc for these pictures of unusual Paris. Go on!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More pix please


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

la dernière série est surprenante! Je connais rien de tout ça!!
belles trouvailles!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

C'est trop à l'Est de ta zone d'action ?


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

kay: :cheers:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

interesting architecture..


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

^^ Kremlin!? A neighborhood?


And is that in a park? which one? 
http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6769/p10101912.jpg

thanks


----------



## Sacré Coeur (Jan 6, 2008)

^^ It's Parc des Buttes Chaumont, in the 19th arrondissements.

It's a former quarry under Napoléon III.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

JoseRodolfo said:


> ^^ Kremlin!? A neighborhood?


Kremlin-Bicêtre is a municipality in the innermost southern suburbs, along Nationale 7 (Avenue d'Italie in Paris).
As for the name, wikipedia says this : 

_In 1813 the Bicêtre Hospital acted as a major reception point for evacuated casualties of the Grand Armée from the French invasion of Russia. Veterans of the invasion of Russia used to gather in a tavern located near the hospital. This tavern was soon renamed Au sergent du Kremlin ("The Kremlin Sergeant") in reference to the Moscow Kremlin where the veterans had camped.
Gradually the name Kremlin was used for the whole neighborhood around the Bicêtre Hospital, and appeared for the first time officially in an ordnance map of 1832. Later the names Kremlin and Bicêtre were joined together and became the official name of the area._


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

^^ I lived in Kremlin-Bicêtre briefly. I remember Porte d'Italie, Avenue d'Italie and Place d'Italie. Chinatown of the 13th district was somewhere nearby and you could see the community along Avenue d'Italie but I think Avenue d'Ivry just east was more at the heart of Chinatown, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

^^ Definately. Avenue d'Italy is more on the edge of Chinatown. The chinese community is also present in the surrounding "suburban" municipalities : Ivry, Villejuif...

I'll add the explanation for Bicêtre, as it's rather interesting too :

_The name Bicêtre comes from the manor built there by John of Pontoise, Bishop of Winchester (England), in the end of the 13th century. The name of this Manor of Winchester was corrupted into Vinchestre, then Bichestre, and eventually Bicêtre. The Bicêtre Hospital was built several centuries later on the ruins of the manor._


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Kremlin-Bicêtre is a municipality in the innermost southern suburbs, along Nationale 7 (Avenue d'Italie in Paris).
> As for the name, wikipedia says this :
> 
> _In 1813 the Bicêtre Hospital acted as a major reception point for evacuated casualties of the Grand Armée from the French invasion of Russia. Veterans of the invasion of Russia used to gather in a tavern located near the hospital. This tavern was soon renamed Au sergent du Kremlin ("The Kremlin Sergeant") in reference to the Moscow Kremlin where the veterans had camped.
> Gradually the name Kremlin was used for the whole neighborhood around the Bicêtre Hospital, and appeared for the first time officially in an ordnance map of 1832. Later the names Kremlin and Bicêtre were joined together and became the official name of the area._



Very interesting! Thank you.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Sacré Coeur said:


> ^^ It's Parc des Buttes Chaumont, in the 19th arrondissements.
> 
> It's a former quarry under Napoléon III.


Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

View towards chinatown from the southern innermost "suburbs" :











Paris housing develoments lack tall trees compared to their American counterparts. They are just too dense or too recent. These pics are of a leafy district near Melun.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

great collection of photos on page one.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

13th arrondissement




































































































12th arrondissement
Striped street...

















Where is the entry ?









Here, on the other side.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Technically the "Grand Mosque" and the "Jardin des Plantes" are in the 5th arrondissement. 

http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/3887/p1010283q.jpg
Is it the orthodox church near Félix Éboué square (Daumesnil) ?


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Why couldn't Paris-proper have a lot more of those brick or mixed-stone-and-brick buildings like on the last post, instead of the stone or plaster buildings that dominate? I know brick is common on the City's edge between the Peripherique Road and Les Marechaux boulevards but not so common as you penetrate more inside the city-proper.

My favorite from that post


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Inside the _boulevards des maréchaux_, brick buildings aren't uncommon in the outer arrondissements (well maybe not the 16th). It's only the most central arrondissements that almost totally lack them. I personnally find them more appealing than plaster buildings, and they age much better.



Minato ku said:


> Technically the "Grand Mosque" and the "Jardin des Plantes" are in the 5th arrondissement.


Yes, I forgot about it. 



Minato ku said:


> http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/3887/p1010283q.jpg
> Is it the orthodox church near Félix Éboué square (Daumesnil) ?


Yes, but it's a catholic church.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Parc de Sceaux


----------

